# Fix-it-all patching compound



## bluemoonshine (Mar 20, 2011)

Can I use fix-it-all patching compound for filling in and tapeing 3/8'' gaps in the drywall joints? is there something else you might reccomend that doesn't crack/shrink? this would just be for the 1st coat.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How did you end up with 3/8" as a drywall gap. Everywhere or just in a few places?

I would just use mud and lots of it, and just press paper tape in place. There is nothing I know of that is going to keep gaps that size from flexing and potentially turning nasty. I guess you could try the fiberglass mesh tape but I am not sure it will help either. 

I hope it is at least nailed or screwed to the 2 by whatevers solidly?


----------



## bluemoonshine (Mar 20, 2011)

the plastered wall isnt perfectly square so at one end on the ceiling the gap is 3/8'', I figured i'll just use the mesh tape and the fix it all. should I try and pack a sliver in tightly?


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

I would use Durabond to fill the cracks first. Apply and let it fully dry, then do your 1st tape coat.


----------



## bluemoonshine (Mar 20, 2011)

I went to a small construction store that said they had durabond but they had sheetrock brand lightweight setting-type compound, easy sand, they said its the same but this is sandable which is good, but is it really the same strength? should I use it? this is the same stuff they have at home depot lol, i got the #45.

also just wondering what the differnce is between patching compound and setting type compound? I've used the fix-it-all before to patch plaster and thought it was really strong, its also sandable, it just goes off quick and hard to cleanup.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

For Pre-Filling gaps/joints you can use anything. 

However you are correct in looking for a material that doesn't shrink. The best product to use is a product made by SYNKO called Concrete Fill. It chemically hardens within 30 mins, it doesn't shrink, and it doesn't crack. It actually has strands of fiberglass in the material which give the material excellent structural strength. You still need to apply drywall tape over top, but sometimes people are tempted not to (which is incorrect).

~ A Professional Drywall Finisher.


PS. For repairing Plaster walls, Concrete Fill is almost a necessity. I wouldn't attempt a job without it.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

where can you buy fix it all locally?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have never heard of fix-it-all sounds like a miracle product. Have never used or heard of anyone using concrete fill (but that really doesn't mean anything). But have used tons of Dura bond both the sand able and non-sandable as it is readily available and I haven"t had any problems with it. I would never recommend the non-sandable to a newbie. But situations like this is what these products are for.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

federer said:


> where can you buy fix it all locally?


Home Depot carries it.

I love the stuff....I use it for large holes...doesn't shrink...nice and strong.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would prefill the gaps with durabond 90 and tape and mud as usual.I would use paper tape on the taping after the prefill.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Home Depot carries it.
> 
> I love the stuff....I use it for large holes...doesn't shrink...nice and strong.


my home depot doesnt sell it...apparently its got asbestos...


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

HD should carry Durabond 90 or Easy Sand 90.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dont' get the 20 or 45 thinking you will get the job done sooner.This stuff sets pretty quick for someone with little experience.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

federer said:


> my home depot doesnt sell it...apparently its got asbestos...


Really?


Ingredient CAS # Wt. % 
Calcium carbonate 1317-65-3 10 - 30 
Silica, crystalline, quartz 14808-60-7 1 - 5 

http://www.custombuildingproducts.com/media/740602/MSDS_FixItAll.pdf

I think someone is feeding you a line....oh, wait, your in DC....never mind


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Ingredient CAS # Wt. %
> ...



Someone was likely confused between asbestos and silica. Both are known to cause cancer.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Three year old thread---silica can ruin your lungs--but does it really cause cancer?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> silica can ruin your lungs--but does it really cause cancer?


If you're in California it does. :wink:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> If you're in California it does. :wink:


It's not just a California thing....California just makes you post the dangers...

https://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_General_Facts/crystalline-factsheet.pdf



> *What is crystalline silica?*
> 
> Crystalline silica is a basic component of soil,
> sand, granite, and many other minerals. Quartz
> ...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I just bought a little stick on mirror. You know the little round ones you stick on your truck mirrors. On the wrapper it said known to contain cancer causing things in Cali. Did they think I was going to eat it?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I just bought a little stick on mirror. You know the little round ones you stick on your truck mirrors. On the wrapper it said known to contain cancer causing things in Cali. Did they think I was going to eat it?


Because some stupid idiot would. Then when he gets brain cancer from being his cell phone all day, he finds a lawyer that will find a dumb enough jury the believe it was caused by the ink on the wrapper. 

Just so everyone knows, that California thing was the result of a proposition that requires manuf to say if there are any cancer causing chemicals on or in the product. Not a biggie....you see the signs everywhere. You ignore them.


----------



## slythic (Jun 13, 2014)

lightweight joint compound or MH patch work well.


----------



## Sam415 (1 mo ago)

I came to see if anyone had expertise using Fix it All, it worked great for 20 years, and suddenly I can seem to mix it right, it's turning mud grey/brown almost right away. Does anyone have similar experience? 

*Reading this will likely cause you cancer, lol.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

_delete_


----------

